# Draining oil on 724 QXE



## bguidinger (Dec 31, 2019)

I picked up a new 724 QXE this year, and have run it for a few hours now, and I'm trying to change the oil. I let it run for a few minutes, unscrewed the drain bolt on the back, tipped it back, but nothing is coming out. Thinking I must be going crazy, I double-checked that there was oil in the machine...and yep, there was.

Clearly I'm missing something. Any ideas?


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Can you show us a picture of the bolt you unscrewed? Just be sure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bguidinger (Dec 31, 2019)

Picture attached.

Edit: also, I stuck a screw driver in the hole, and it went in about 2 inches, and then stopped. Seems like there's something blocking it, or maybe the hole was never drilled out properly at the factory.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Something never seen before, that is. Jeesh. 

Email the pic to the Seller and request a proper new tube piece.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Pull the tube next..... Unscrew it using the wrench flats on the end of the tube....... Stand back, JIC, it may drain quickly at this time....


GLuck, Jay


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

If for some reason it still won't drain after removing the tube you can always pump it out. I have this B&S pump I use sometimes.


https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B009POW2CG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?


----------



## bguidinger (Dec 31, 2019)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Pull the tube next..... Unscrew it using the wrench flats on the end of the tube....... Stand back, JIC, it may drain quickly at this time....


That did it! Took the tube off and it started draining as expected. I looked down the tube and it definitely wasn't drilled out properly. Not sure how that passed QC....

Thanks for the help!


----------

